# best places to buy custom setup



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

looking for the best place to get a custom setup online because you probably don't know anyone in the us


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You said it - know we don't!


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Do an online search for vivariums making sure you put "in USA" and some will come up. I just did and there are a few, plus places like ebay.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

You would be better off doing it yourself, cost wise it would be cheaper than having a company do it for you and secondly if you don't like how something looks or how it is placed you can alter it.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Leap Habitats and Tamura designs are the only US enclosure builders I have heard of.


----------

